# Can You keep sea turtles as pets in Vic?



## nathando2010 (Dec 17, 2011)

My cousin is an absolute dumbass! im pretty sure you cant keep sea turtles as pets but before i go and prove him wrong and make him look like a goose i need to know for sure that you cant for sure?


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 17, 2011)

No you can't.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 17, 2011)

I want a Whale Shark for Christmas


----------



## nathando2010 (Dec 17, 2011)

thank you for making that clear


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 17, 2011)

That would be a big stocking to fit a whale shark Brett lol


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Dec 17, 2011)

why on earth would you even want a sea turtle in the first place?!
and even IF you could where the hell would you keep it?


----------



## Smithers (Dec 17, 2011)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> why on earth would you even want a sea turtle in the first place?!
> and even IF you could where the hell would you keep it?



He could share the tank with my Whale Shark

There is room look here


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice fish tank, so thats where squbber steve has been hiding.. How much for a whale shark??


----------



## saximus (Dec 19, 2011)

Holy moly Brett that is incredible! It does seem very crowded and devoid of any natural looking environmental stimulation but what a sight that would be in person.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah it's impressive and first hand would be something else to see but I've read Whale Sharks don't fair to well in tanks, as for the stress levels on some of the smaller ones with pelagic's around you......


Impressive but.....


----------



## Cunningham (Dec 19, 2011)

i like jelly fish so do sea turtles


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 19, 2011)

WOW!!!! consideration of the marine lifes welfare aside for a moment - I've been having a rather challenging morning and was feeling somewhat stressed but after "full screen" moding and watching these fantastic creatures I am rejuvenated. 
Like Smithers said "impressive but....."


----------



## Poggle (Dec 20, 2011)

impressive... i could sit and watch for hours, then feel sorry for the animals... but still watch some more.


----------



## hurcorh (Dec 20, 2011)

i can not find any pictures of it but there is a bloke in Port Lincoln SA who has his own personal aquarium that is 50,000 litres in his home. pretty sure he has a sea turtle. as well as heaps of other nice fish like snapper and some rays


----------



## Wonder_Woma (Dec 20, 2011)

Aren't sea turtles are protected species?? :/ And while we're putting in a wish list I want a Narwhal!!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 20, 2011)

Ah yes a Narwal of course,...might have to put a cork on his nose though. 

My back up wishlist pressie is a tank of Nautilus's or is it Nautili 

One like this


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 20, 2011)

See now this is where is gets complicated. It depends wether you accept nautilus to be from the Greek or Latin. If we accept that is it from the former being based from the 'nautilos' or 'naus' meaning sailor or ship we say 'nautili' for the plural. But if we accept it as the latin (because it is a latinised greek word) we say 'nautilodes' for the plural. 




Smithers said:


> Ah yes a Narwal of course,...might have to put a cork on his nose though.
> 
> My back up wishlist pressie is a tank of Nautilus's or is it Nautili
> 
> One like this


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 20, 2011)

Look Charlie... A Narwal!!!!!! 

LMAO .... sorry, random thought from "Charlie the Unicorn"


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm surprised that no one has suggested the fresh water Pig-nosed turtle as a more than adequate substitute.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep get a Narwhal. They are the Jedi of the sea. 
Narwhals - YouTube


----------



## Smithers (Dec 20, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> yep get a narwhal. They are the jedi of the sea.
> narwhals - youtube



lmao


----------



## PythonLegs (Dec 20, 2011)

Yip- whale sharks don't feed in captivity, so they have an aquarium life of about 8 weeks or so at most. Nevermind, just grab a new one once the old one runs out.

Jedi of the sea..awesome. Stay gold,pony boy.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 20, 2011)

while were at it i want a mermaid!!!!preferably one that can't talk so i can replace the wife............bahahahahaha


----------



## SLACkra (Dec 20, 2011)

PythonLegs said:


> Yip- whale sharks don't feed in captivity, so they have an aquarium life of about 8 weeks or so at most. Nevermind, just grab a new one once the old one runs out.



Hmmm then this video is a lie! Whale Shark Feeding in Japan by Asiatravel.com - YouTube


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 21, 2011)

black_headed_mon said:


> while were at it i want a mermaid!!!!preferably one that can't talk so i can replace the wife............bahahahahaha


Make sure she is the right way around
[video=youtube;zc20oTkd1S4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc20oTkd1S4[/video]


----------



## PythonLegs (Dec 21, 2011)

Apologies-got my whale shark confused with my basking shark... whale shark, basking shark,potato..potahto? Damn that paul clarkson and his insane ramblings.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 21, 2011)

I still can not imagine that they have a long shelf life... considering in the wild they would eat ALL DAY LONG ... the amount they provide in this linked video could not be enough to more than maintain life for a short while?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 21, 2011)

Definately not very long in comparison to their estimated wild life spans. Whale Sharks in Captivity Not the most reliable looking website but the info seems to be backed up by other sites.


----------



## longqi (Dec 21, 2011)

In Chongking in Western China there are Green Sea Turtles
Most were brought there during the Japanese invasion in about 1938
LONG way from the sea
But they seem to be doing ok and are looked after like babies


----------



## PythonLegs (Dec 21, 2011)

Funnily enough I was talking to one of the undrwater world rescue guys about turtles today...sounds like things aren't looking too rosy for them or the dugong in moreton bay, which is a real shame. Have you seen any of the captives, longqi? Turtles, I mean, not dugong...can't imagine feeding and cleaning one of those would be much fun. 

Also absolutely no plans for captive whale or basking sharks there, which is not a shame at all.


----------



## longqi (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes many times
First thing I do when I visit Chongking
They are is a pool in a shopping centre so you just walk up and touch them
Bit different to Aus


----------



## SperO (Dec 22, 2011)

Crocodiles are protected species to but you can have them as pets. Keep them for two years then give them to a farm where your pet ends up as somebodies purse, or hamburger.

It would be kind of cool if they could do the 2 year program for sea turtles, noto to send them to farms but release them in the wild..though I doubt they would survive but it would be a nice way to increase numbers if it was possible....


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

You can keep crocs indefinately if you make an appropriate enclosure. I have a mate with a sweet setup out in Humpty Dumpty.



SperO said:


> Crocodiles are protected species to but you can have them as pets. Keep them for two years then give them to a farm where your pet ends up as somebodies purse, or hamburger.
> 
> It would be kind of cool if they could do the 2 year program for sea turtles, noto to send them to farms but release them in the wild..though I doubt they would survive but it would be a nice way to increase numbers if it was possible....


----------



## SperO (Dec 22, 2011)

yea we have two permanent residents out on the farm in HS  

I was just relating it to a sea turtle option


----------



## PythonLegs (Dec 22, 2011)

Problem is that unlike crocs, sea turtles will not breed in captivity. As far as I know, anyway. As soon as you open up the possibility of keeping them, you'll get douche bags out there abusing the right and taking them from already threatened wild populations.

Like the turtles in a shopping centre..sounds amazing, but if we did it here in oz bogans would be taking them out in their eskies.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 22, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> You can keep crocs indefinately if you make an appropriate enclosure. I have a mate with a sweet setup out in Humpty Dumpty.


Isn't it Humpty Doo?


----------



## graffix (Dec 22, 2011)

Nope, I'm pretty sure Humpty Dumpty is real ............ just don't startle the little fella


----------

